# Need some help.



## Avery (May 13, 2012)

Hello,
I'm currently writing a furry story about college, and I'm planning on having it revolve around different cliques and stereotypes. It would kind of be like a Breakfast Club type deal, but not at detention or anything. xD
I currently have:
A jock panther. (He's the main character.)
A hipster lion.
Two side characters that don't really fit in anywhere.
And I'm currently working on an "emo" bunny.

The thing is, I need some more cliques.
And I need more characters.

So, I have two questions:
1.  Does anybody have any more ideas for cliques?
2. Does anybody want their character in the story? I can't promise a lead or anything, but I'm looking to put some more characters in there. 

Thanks. :3


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2012)

I guess some form of nerd and some form of druggie? Guys that party all the time in the dorms? I don't recall many cliques when I was in college to be honest.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 13, 2012)

You should have a stoner dragon that doesn't carry a lighter because he can breathe fire.

edit: Perhaps he gives the stereotypical "government, man..." speal every now and then?

edit two: Named Kluuvdar?


----------



## sunandshadow (May 14, 2012)

Where's your geeks?  Maybe a fat raccoon and a tall skinny twitchy lizard.  Also a horndog hyena who has sex on the brain constantly.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 14, 2012)

A dragon-wolf-cat hybrid with Dissociative Identity Disorder.


----------



## Deo (May 14, 2012)

Some feminist bitchy tasmanian devil girl with a mean attitude and a butch body.
:V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 14, 2012)

Deo said:


> Some feminist bitchy tasmanian devil girl with a mean attitude and a butch body.
> :V



Deo plz.............

(Also I kind of assumed cliques were more of a highschool thing

and that people calmed down in college and just hung out with their roommates or w/e)


----------



## Avery (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of the ideas everybody. :3
And I kind of thought the same thing about college not really having as many cliques, but there's definitely going to be stereotypes, right? haha


----------



## Conker (May 14, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> and that people calmed down in college and just hung out with their roommates or w/e)


Pretty much how it was. 

And _Breakfast Club_ had cliques and stereotypes for the purpose of breaking them down, so I'm not sure what your overall plans are for this story, OP.


----------



## LionEyed (May 14, 2012)

Avery said:


> I currently have:
> A hipster lion.
> So, I have two questions:
> 1.  Does anybody have any more ideas for cliques?
> ...


Hmmm....That be me!  

 I don't currently have any thoughts on more cliques... I would love to be a character in your story! :3


----------



## Wolfeh85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Badass Pitbull nuff said previous criminal yadda yadda


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 27, 2012)

Goths, 'fangirls', metalheads, bullies, typical 'teenage' stereotypes, standard people and punks are just a few of them. Also, I'd also love to be a character, if you want Earth (black wolf, blue eyes with red streaks below them, very much of a loner, but still likeable) in. Thanks if yes!


----------



## SafiraMoonwatcher (Jul 30, 2012)

Unsure if you want a feline but you're welcome to put Safira (Safi is her nickname) in - fuschia pink panther with sapphire-blue eyes and a serious attitude problem...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not sure I should leave this open.  It's two months old.  I suppose if the OP doesn't respond in a few days I'll just lock it.


----------

